# MARHOLM, Peterborough



## oppy (Aug 22, 2018)

My friends, We are attending a funeral in Peterborough at the crem. in September and the wake is in MARHOLM. Are there any places to overnight before, during and after the event that you can recommend? Sadly it means that we will miss the Burtonwood meet.

Ta

Peter


----------



## peter palance (Aug 23, 2018)

*try*



oppy said:


> My friends, We are attending a funeral in Peterborough at the crem. in September and the wake is in MARHOLM. Are there any places to overnight before, during and after the event that you can recommend? Sadly it means that we will miss the Burtonwood meet.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Peter


try rutland water £10 per night .pj


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Aug 23, 2018)

The CR in the database at Orton Mere is a good stop.  We have been there a couple of times and had good nights.  Its a busy car park but clears late afternoon.

Keith


----------



## Goggles (Aug 26, 2018)

Is the wake at The Green Man (or The Fitzwilliam Arms same place?)


----------



## oppy (Aug 27, 2018)

Goggles said:


> Is the wake at The Green Man (or The Fitzwilliam Arms same place?)



Hi, yes it's at the Fitzwilliam Arms


----------



## Goggles (Aug 28, 2018)

I will pm you tomorrow after work.


----------



## oppy (Sep 15, 2018)

Goggles said:


> I will pm you tomorrow after work.



Well the funerals over, thank you my friend for pointing us at the Fitzwilliam, we had a lovely peaceful night on their carpark and got some terrific Cox's off the tree there too. Thanks once again----------Drinks are a bit pricey though !!


----------



## oppy (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know if the Fitzwilliam arms is in the 'PoI' files, but they appear more than happy to have the odd (like us !!) van stop over in their vast car park on the edge of a very pretty village


----------

